# Facebook will now officially track and serve you ads even if you don't have...



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Facebook will now officially track and serve you ads even if you don't have an account
*


> It’s no secret that Facebook’s revenue model relies on serving ads to its users, and selling their data back to advertisers. It’s also no secret that Facebook tracks its users through cookies and social plugins across sites. But what may be surprising is that starting today, Facebook will also track those without an account on the social network.
> 
> The company announced early on Friday that it would begin tracking and serving ads to website visitors regardless of whether they have a Facebook account or are logged into the network. The company believe this will help both users and advertisers, by offering up better and more relevant ads.


Facebook will now officially track and serve you ads even if you don't have an account


----------

